# [Xorg] Problème de curseur [resolu]

## Gaby

Bonjour

Suite à une installation de xorg toute fraiche et fonctionnelle, le curseur de la souris est décalé avec son effet.

C'est pas simple à expliqué mais j'ai un décalage entre le curseur souris et l'endroit ou xorg interprete sa position.

Je n'ai pas de problème avec GPM en console donc à priori ce n'est pas matériel.

Je suis sur un portable avec un touchpad synaptics et aucune erreur dans les log xorg.

C'est grave docteur ?

GabyLast edited by Gaby on Mon Dec 08, 2008 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

là pour le coup c'est space 

Tu veux dire que tu vois sur l'écran le curseur en position x,y mais que le clique lui serait genre de x-50,y+50 ?

C'est "régulier"? je veux dire le décalage: c'est toujours le même en tout point de l'écran?

C'est purement logiciel amha. Peux tu nous refiler la config de ton device dans xorg.conf (meme si je doute que le soucis vienne de là), la sortie d'un eix pour xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, x11-proto/inputproto ? (et ton make.conf tiens)

(on verra les use flag qui sont appliqués ou non ainsi que les versions des softs)

J'ai un touchpad synaptics sur mon latptop mais il fonctionne très bien si je le fais passer sur le driver générique plutôt que synaptics, t'as essayés? Genre ça:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Souris"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

----------

## Gaby

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> là pour le coup c'est space 
> 
> Tu veux dire que tu vois sur l'écran le curseur en position x,y mais que le clique lui serait genre de x-50,y+50 ?
> 
> C'est "régulier"? je veux dire le décalage: c'est toujours le même en tout point de l'écran?
> ...

 

C'est tout à fait ça, le clic est décalé de facilement 3cm en +X et 2cm en -Y (0;0 étant le coin inf gauche) par rapport au curseur. Du coup quand j'arrive en butée en bas a droite, le curseur est lui bien dans l'ecran. Par contre dans le coin opposé le curseur ne sort pas de l'ecran, je ne peux donc pas cliquer sur une barre de titre en grand format.

Extrait de Xorg.conf :

```

#Section "InputDevice"

#            Identifier    "Mouse0"

#            Driver        "mouse"

#            Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#            Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#            Option       "ZaxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

            Identifier    "Mouse0"

            Driver        "synaptics"

            Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

            Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

            Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

            Option       "LeftRightScrolling" "0"

            Option       "TapButton2" "2"

            Option       "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection

```

La partie commentée est issu de la config automatique de xorg (j'avais oublié l'input synaptics dans make.conf a ce moment là mais j'ai recompiler xorg-server depuis) le problème était strictement identique.

```

sh-3.2# eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.2 ~1.5.2 {3dfx debug dmx dri hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_magellan input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_tslib input_devices_ur98 input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg xprint}

     Installed versions:  1.3.0.0-r6(16:42:33 30.11.2008)(dri input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics nptl sdl video_cards_savage xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_evdev -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_cyrix -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nsc -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_vga -video_cards_via -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -xprint)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

```
sh-3.2# eix x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  ~0.15.2-r2 ~0.99.1 {debug hal}

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

sh-3.2# eix x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

     Available versions:  1.2.2 ~1.2.2-r1 1.2.3 ~1.3.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.2.3(22:01:21 25.11.2008)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for mouse input devices

sh-3.2# eix x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  1.1.5-r1 ~1.1.5-r2 ~1.2.0 ~1.99.2-r2 ~2.0.1 ~2.0.2 ~2.0.4 ~2.0.5 ~2.0.6 ~2.0.7 {debug hal}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

sh-3.2# eix x11-proto/inputproto

[I] x11-proto/inputproto

     Available versions:  1.4.2 1.4.2.1 ~1.4.3 ~1.4.3-r1 ~1.4.4

     Installed versions:  1.4.2.1(23:48:51 21.11.2008)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Input protocol headers

```

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -gnome -gtk -kde -dvd alsa -cdr a52 glitz svg pdf png -arts -perl -ipv6 -cups"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="savage"

LINGUAS="fr"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage"

```

J'avais eu le même problème avec les livecd utilisés avant l'installation (toutou linux et sysresccd).

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais eu le même problème avec les livecd utilisés avant l'installation (toutou linux et sysresccd).
> 
> 

 

 :Confused:  ça pourrait donc être matériel? C'est vraiment étrange comme problème car si Xorg est capable d'afficher le curseur à un certain endroit, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'il place l'évènement clique ailleurs. (d'ailleurs le clique ne donne pas de position non?)

Mais j'y pense, ce pourrait-il que ton touchpad est foiré, c-a-d que lorsque du cliques en fait ça appuie aussi légèrement sur le touchpad? bon ça m'étonnerait que ce soit ça aussi parce qu'en fait tu verrais le curseur bouger amha.

Pour le coup, je sèche.  :Neutral: 

----------

## Gaby

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  ça pourrait donc être matériel? C'est vraiment étrange comme problème car si Xorg est capable d'afficher le curseur à un certain endroit, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'il place l'évènement clique ailleurs. (d'ailleurs le clique ne donne pas de position non?) 

 

Si c'était matériel, le curseur devrait également être décalé lorsque je suis en mode console avec gpm. Ici ce n'est pas le cas.

Je dois avoir quelque *ubuntu pour tester ce soir on verra ce que ça donne.

Pour ma part, je vois le fonctionnement de xorg différemment, le curseur théorique se trouve sur le clic et xorg affiche l'image du curseur au dessus. Je ne sais pas comment le vérifier mais c'est comme ça que je l'aurais conçu.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Mais j'y pense, ce pourrait-il que ton touchpad est foiré, c-a-d que lorsque du cliques en fait ça appuie aussi légèrement sur le touchpad? bon ça m'étonnerait que ce soit ça aussi parce qu'en fait tu verrais le curseur bouger amha. 

 

Je n'ai pas de si gros doigt que ça  :Wink:  et pour que le curseur se déplace de plusieurs cm je m'en rendrais compte ^^

De plus le curseur n'attend pas le coin en bas à gauche donc ce n'est pas la cause.

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'était matériel, le curseur devrait également être décalé lorsque je suis en mode console avec gpm. Ici ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> 

 

Je sais bien, mais le fait que tu ais rencontrés ça sur des livecd... Je sais pas si c'était un bug logiciel il y aurait tout un tas de personne affectée.

[edit]Essais avec une souris normal via l'usb, juste pour voir[/edit]

----------

## truc

j'ai lu un post avec un problème similaire sur le forum EN, style la semaine dernière, pas contre je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus, je ne sais pas si c'est résolu ou pas. mais tu peux tenter la recherche de ce coté là et nous tenir informés!  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [edit]Essais avec une souris normal via l'usb, juste pour voir[/edit]

 

J'ai reconfiguré mon xorg.conf pour prendre en compte une souris et j'en ai profité pour mettre le touchpad sur le bon dev (mouse1 ald mice). Le problème reste strictement le même ....

On peut donc écarter un problème matériel.

Je boot sur un livecd ubuntu pour voir et je vous dit ce qu'il en est.

@truc : j'ai regardé dans la section Desktop sans sucès, tu te souviens si le gars avait la solution ?

Gaby

EDIT :

Sous le liveCd Ubuntu je n'ai pas le soucis. J'ai regardé le xorg.conf mais celui-ci n'a aucune info interessante, uniquement les Identifier et juste pour l'ecran et la carte graphique. Aucune info sur la souris ou le touchpad.

----------

## Gaby

J'ai créé un topic sur ce problème dans le forum anglais section Desktop  ici

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu devrais essayer d'upgrader x11-base/xorg-server à la version 1.4.2, et passer par evdev/hal.

----------

## Enlight

J'ai vu que tu parlais d'avoir utilisé plusieures distributions mais juste histoire d'être sur, tu n'utilises pas un thème de curseur spécifique?

----------

## Gaby

J'ai le problème avec le xorg.conf par defaut généré par xorg-config, pas de thèmes de curseur donc.

Sur le forum anglais on me sugere également d'utiliser evdev mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça pourrais amélioré sachant que j'ai le même problème avec la souris et le touchpad en ayant utilisé les drivers mouse et synaptics. J'en déduis que le problème ne viens pas de la captation du signal. Je testerais tout de même.

Gaby

----------

## netfab

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur le forum anglais on me sugere également d'utiliser evdev mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça pourrais amélioré sachant que j'ai le même problème avec la souris et le touchpad en ayant utilisé les drivers mouse et synaptics. J'en déduis que le problème ne viens pas de la captation du signal. Je testerais tout de même.
> 
> Gaby

 

Beaucoup de bugs ont été corrigé entre la version 1.3 et 1.4 de xorg. Il y a une entrée du changelog de xorg-server qui date du mois de juin qui dit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The 1.4.x series bump also contains large quantities of other bugfixes and will be a
> 
>   stable candidate in 30 days.
> ...

 

Bon, la stabilisation n'a pas encore eu lieu  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et evdev/hal, c'est le futur, autant y passer tout de suite. Essaye, tu verras bien si çà règle le problème ou non.

----------

## Gaby

Résolu :

Je n'ai plus de problème avec : 

```
Option "SWCursor" "True" 

```

dans la section graphic cards de xorg.conf

Par contre je n'ai pas trouver d'info sur cette option, quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus ?

Gaby

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> Option ``SWCursor'' specifies that the mouse pointer is to be drawn by software, which is much slower.

 

http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/ati5.html

----------

## titoucha

je ne comprends pas trop la définition de cette option, le pointeur est d'une façon ou d'une autre dessiné par un soft (Xorg), donc de quel autre software parle-t-il.

Si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne.

----------

## guilc

Pas tout a fait :

- dans le cas du curseur hardware, la gestion du curseur est dédiée à la carte graphique => X donne une position, basta, la carte graphique se débrouille avec.

- Dans le cas du curseur en soft, c'est X qui dessine le curseur sur le buffer graphique, avant de l'envoyer à l'affichage => c'est plus lent, et tu verras que par exemple, si tu passes le curseur sur un overlay (XV, une vidéo quoi), il va clignoter !

----------

## Gaby

Donc si je comprend bien, le problème ne vient ni de X ni de mes périphériques de pointage mais du driver de ma carte graphique ?

C'est une S3 savage, c'est pourtant une carte ancienne (trop ?) et le PC date de 2001.

----------

## titoucha

Merci @guilc pour ces précisions.   :Very Happy: 

----------

